
100 more open-source UI designs uploaded - andreigaspar
Uploaded another batch of designs to https:&#x2F;&#x2F;uidesigndaily.com&#x2F; - a few hundred more in the queue.<p>Also fixed some bugs and made some adjustments based on the feedback received from the soft launch.<p>Note for developers:
If you don’t have Sketch or a Mac, and you’d like to use a <i>.sketch</i> source file, remember that Figma is free to use, available for Windows and it opens the format!<p>What does open source design even mean?
You can download the design source files and look under the hood. If open source code is checking out the recipe of a piece of software, open source design is the same thing for a design.<p>The designs on the site are also free to use, modify etc.
======
m33k44
Just out of curiosity, do you have a design for a complex responsive form? For
example, how would you go about designing a form that have, say, 40 feilds
such as text boxes, dropdown lists, date and time picker, file upload fields,
radio buttons, check boxes, tables etc that works on both desktop and mobile
browsers?

~~~
andreigaspar
There is similar stuff to what you described in the next few hundred designs
that will be uploaded. I think those 40 fields should be segmented and grouped
based on relevance. It is quite scary as a user to be bombarded with so many
inputs at once. The task of filling them all out gives them anxiety. Try to
auto-fill whatever you have access to, try to segment as much as possible, and
if you have the possibility break it down to smaller steps. If you can, show
them progress and encourage them along the way. I hope that helps!

~~~
m33k44
Thank you for the insightful reply!

------
eb0la
Photopea ([http://photopea.com](http://photopea.com)) can also open Sketch
files and is also Free.

~~~
andreigaspar
Yep, that's right - I just talked with the founder today!

------
ghoshbishakh
[https://uidesigndaily.com/](https://uidesigndaily.com/)

